# Training advice for an almost 3 month old...



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone! New to the forum and new to the world of the Havanese!!

Let me give you some background on the little fella:

His name is Diego, he was born January 15 (which will make him three months old this Friday), and my partner and I have had him for about three weeks this upcoming Friday.

He is an absolute bundle of joy and am so happy that we have him...except I'm afraid we're housebreaking him incorrectly. He's almost three months old, so I know he's still extremely young. We are currently crate training him and he's doing a LOT better with that, but he still has accidents within the apartment. I feel so guilty for feeling frustrated but there are some good days, then there are some bad days, and then there are some days I don't even believe happened. We take him out about every hour for 5 to 10 minutes...if he goes, we praise him and give him a treat or two and then bring him back inside. If he doesn't go, we bring him back inside and try again in another hour. Sometimes, when he doesn't go outside and we bring him back in, he'll run inside and find a spot and have an accident. The days that I don't even believe happened is when he did that nearly every time I brought him outside. When he has an accident, and I witness it, I calmly and nicely say No, and then bring him outside.

We give him free reign of the apartment (he's always supervised...I make sure that he's always in my sight!), and he comes when he's called and he's even beginning to sit when we command so he's definitely a smart puppy!  I just can't help but think that I'm doing something wrong where I'm training him to not go outside but to only go inside. 

Any advice to a new HavaDad? Any and all would be greatly worshipped!

Thanks everyone!

-Chris


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, Chris. Welcome to you and Diego!

You might consider looking into one of these: http://www.rascaldoglitterbox.com/

My two took to "K-9 grass" immediately and I don't have any accidents. They have the run of the house when we're out. If we stay out longer than expected, my havies can use their grass if necessary....so I don't have to worry about them being uncomfortable. Also - nice when the weather is nasty with snow or rain and they don't WANT to go outside!

When they were little, I kept them in an ex-pen with their "potty" if we weren't there to watch them.

Can't wait to see more pics of your little cutie!


----------

